# Rye and increased efficiency



## indica86 (5/12/14)

Two recent brews with Rye have come out at 77% efficiency, a few points higher than my usual.
Is this Rye related or just random gains?
Smells great too when mashing.


----------



## MHB (5/12/14)

Rye hasn't got a husk, so more of the mass of the grain is convertible, same for wheat, rice but not Oats it think its about half husk.
Mark


----------



## indica86 (5/12/14)

Thanks, thought maybe the brewing software would know that,


----------



## TidalPete (5/12/14)

Perhaps run your rye through the mill twice to extract a little more efficiency & taste?

Just saying.


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/14)

MHB said:


> Rye hasn't got a husk, so more of the mass of the grain is convertible, same for wheat, rice but not Oats it think its about half husk.
> Mark


Thanks MHB! Duh, so that's one possible reason for the drop in efficiency on my 60% oat malt brew. Just a few points, but I noticed.


----------



## indica86 (6/12/14)

TidalPete said:


> Perhaps run your rye through the mill twice to extract a little more efficiency & taste?
> 
> Just saying.


Why would I do that? The original question was regarding INCREASED efficiency when using rye.
What makes you think the crush is not small enough?


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/14)

indica, did you adjust you mash volume (don't know what system you use) to allow for more water absorption? 
Last batch I made using 22% rye, I found myself topping up the fermenter with three liters of boiled water to get the correct OG and volume.


----------



## indica86 (9/12/14)

I BIAB in an urn and have a kinda sparge thing going. I got 23 litres which is about normal.


----------

